# Mang- Affix



## neealio

For the Mang- affix i was wondering what the specific rule was when dropping letters to transform the word like:

Mamangka, Mangabayo, Mamasyal, Mamitas, Mamili

Some keep the Mang-, but some turn into Mam- and drop some letters.

I was also wondering if the Mang- affix is being used Palengke when people say "Mamalengke ako"

If it's not why is the Pa being dropped and the Ma- is added? Would "Magpapalengke" or "Mapapalengke" be weird? Or is it just a grammatical rule? I could also see that it could be confused with the affix "Magpa" or "Mapa" would that be another reason?


----------



## Pertinax

The assimilation-rules are:

  mangm|mangp ---> ma•m
   mangb ---> ma•m|mam•b
   mangn|mangs|mangt ---> ma•n
   mangd ---> man•d
   mangl ---> man•l
   mangk ---> ma•ng (but does not always change)
   mangng ---> ma•ng
   mang<vowel> ---> mang-<vowel> | ma•ng<vowel>
   mangg|mangh|mangw|mangy|(sometimes)mangk ---> <unchanged>

See Tagalog reference grammar, Schachter & Otanes, p290.

Hence mang-palengke ---> ma•malengke.
It seems that "mang-" is the only affix accepted by the root "palengke" (from Mexican Spanish "palenque").
The choice of "mang-" (rather than "mag-" say) is in line with "mamili" (mang-bili), which means to go shopping rather than engage in just one transaction as in "bumili".


----------



## neealio

Pertinax said:


> The assimilation-rules are:
> 
> mangm|mangp ---> ma•m
> mangb ---> ma•m|mam•b
> mangn|mangs|mangt ---> ma•n
> mangd ---> man•d
> mangl ---> man•l
> mangk ---> ma•ng (but does not always change)
> mangng ---> ma•ng
> mang<vowel> ---> mang-<vowel> | ma•ng<vowel>
> mangg|mangh|mangw|mangy|(sometimes)mangk ---> <unchanged>
> 
> See Tagalog reference grammar, Schachter & Otanes, p290.
> 
> Hence mang-palengke ---> ma•malengke.
> It seems that "mang-" is the only affix accepted by the root "palengke" (from Mexican Spanish "palenque").
> The choice of "mang-" (rather than "mag-" say) is in line with "mamili" (mang-bili), which means to go shopping rather than engage in just one transaction as in "bumili".



Hi thanks for the reply and do you know where i could get a copy of the Tagalog Reference Grammar book?  Im currently in the philippines hopefully they have one here haha


----------



## Pertinax

I'm not sure where you could get a hardcopy, but if you have internet-access then you can browse the entire book (with no pages omitted) at:
isbn:0520049438 - Google Search

It is still the most complete grammar book available, though over 40 years old.


----------

